# sorry! Kde is no valid session

## daxxx

Taki komunikat otrzymuje  (jak chce sie zalogowac do systemu)  po zaakutalizowaniu kde do wersji 4.5.0 z overlaya, prosze o pomoc

----------

## sebas86

Wejdź do katalogu domowego i wywal katalog, w którym przetrzymywana jest stara sesja KDE. Dla pewności możesz wywalić całą konfigurację KDE.

----------

